# Friends 30th pressie Idea



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hiya, wonder if you could give me some imput ladies....
My friend who I have know for what seems for ever! (22 years technically!) is turning 30 this year and I have no idea what to get her. She is a mum of a gorgeous little boy, wife to one sexy young man   and works 5 days a week as head supervisor in a busy nursery school, in her spare time she manages to squeeze in belly dancing! Oh and is a complete fruit loop!... I was considering a family locket as her wonderful husband is getting her a specially made eternity ring which is going to be engraved, and thought it might complement it.. however thought it also could be a bit too personal. The other thing I thought of was a pampering day.. one of those gifty things from woolies, Argos and the like. Considered this as most of the time she is dressed down for working with the LOs, And doesnt get to do much for herself. There was also a photo session day, where her and her little family could go and have portraits done, however on the info it says you have to pay a deposit when you book it, and dont want her to have to pay out for her own pressie!
Then there were less personal things like a digital photo frame, or a good old fashioned photo album (i love albums and think it is a shame so many people dont have them to pass down nowadays)
I have until end of September.. but also have a wedding present to buy at the end of this month so cant go berserk IYKWIM!

any ideas greatfully recieved

Corrina xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I think the pamper day sounds fab, just a little luxury for a busy mum. You can get vouchers for her local salon for a massage & makeup day or just a day pass to her local spa if there is one near.

What a lovely friend you are


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

lol ty "blush".. thought she could do with some "me time".... Good call on the local salons, might be better value than one of the generic go anywhere voucher things.
Ive already promised her husband a swift pint or 3 as reward for being a fab husband to my friend!! Wish I could borrow him for my birthdays lol


Cute piccie By the way 

Corrina xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Pamper day or photos sound fab  

Cat x


----------

